# Power on/off tv without slidding button to tv?



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

How come it turns off my box and tv???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Because on certain TV codes, that is how they programmed the remote.

The box goes into STANDBY Mode, which isn't a big deal. It will still record what you have scheduled.

If you want just the TV, you can slide it over.

(In my case, my TV doesn't turn off when the remote is in DirecTV mode, I have no choice but to slide it over)


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

I like that feature, that way you hit one button and both things come on, then hit channel up and your surfing the channels!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

saleen351 said:


> How come it turns off my box and tv???


Somebody thought that it would be a nice touch. In the remote control world, this is known as punchthrough.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Depending on your TV of course, pressing the OFF button in the TV power section may turn just your TV on and off.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well if it will still records, then it's not that big of a deal, though it does take a few mins for the box to come back on.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Few minutes?

My R15 comes out of Standby mode, in like 2-3 seconds


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Well if it will still records, then it's not that big of a deal, though it does take a few mins for the box to come back on.


A few minutes? It should not take minutes at all, it's pretty much instantaneous normally.

I don't put the R15 in standby. I just turn off my TV by pressing "ON" with the slider in the DVR position.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

harsh said:


> Somebody thought that it would be a nice touch. In the remote control world, this is known as punchthrough.


I thought punchthrough was when a function from one mode operated in another mode, like when you switch to "DVD" mode on a remote, but the volume buttons still control the TV. This sounds more like "One-button-sending-two codes" or whatever that would tanslate to in German. 

ApK


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well my box is slow, it seems to get slower by the month. I see zero reason why they added a power button to the remote for the r15. Waste of time and space. The niffty feature for disabling the lights was a good idea, if they didn't have it, I'd turn it off via remote when I sleep at night, I hate all the LED lights on in my room at night.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> I see zero reason why they added a power button to the remote for the r15. Waste of time and space.


I, for one, appreciate the pwr button. It allows me to power on and off my receiver and DVD player without having to pick up another remote. I also like being able to hit the on button and turn on both my TV and the R15 with one press. Same with the off button.


----------



## wolfonthehill (Jul 7, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Well my box is slow, it seems to get slower by the month. I see zero reason why they added a power button to the remote for the r15. Waste of time and space. The niffty feature for disabling the lights was a good idea, if they didn't have it, I'd turn it off via remote when I sleep at night, I hate all the LED lights on in my room at night.


Okay - again, I'm new here, but I haven't stumbled across the way to disable the lights. Can someone PLEASE enlighten me here? It's in the same room where I sleep, and it's blinding - so I turn the box off. Typically, I leave the box on, so I have the past 90 minutes of the current channel recorded when I turn the TV on, just in case it's something I like. I'd love to leave the box on, but have the indiglo lights go to sleep when I do.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

wolfonthehill said:


> Okay - again, I'm new here, but I haven't stumbled across the way to disable the lights. Can someone PLEASE enlighten me here? It's in the same room where I sleep, and it's blinding - so I turn the box off. Typically, I leave the box on, so I have the past 90 minutes of the current channel recorded when I turn the TV on, just in case it's something I like. I'd love to leave the box on, but have the indiglo lights go to sleep when I do.


On the unit, not the remote, press left & right buttons on the circle simultaneously.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

wolfonthehill said:


> Okay - again, I'm new here, but I haven't stumbled across the way to disable the lights. Can someone PLEASE enlighten me here? It's in the same room where I sleep, and it's blinding - so I turn the box off. Typically, I leave the box on, so I have the past 90 minutes of the current channel recorded when I turn the TV on, just in case it's something I like. I'd love to leave the box on, but have the indiglo lights go to sleep when I do.


Be aware, though, the R15 -- unlike the D*Tivos -- seems to need to be put in standby from time to time or it develops problems. I always put mine in standby when I'm not watching it, so I don't how bad the problems are, but other users have reported the box just seems to function better when you put it in standby.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The only difference between "putting" it into standby is....

It won't wait 4 hours of remote inactivity to start it maintence work.
Once you put it in standby it knows you are done doing it, and can start the work earlier.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I would try just pushing the TV on button to turn the TV on and off. I did that and it works and does not put the r-15 in standby.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Another nice thing about this remote (I think anyway )

IF ya slide the "slide" to the TV mode and then hold down select & mute till the "green light" blinks twice, then push 960.= The input button will work. (even when its in dtv mode)

Quite handy for those who have multiple source input to the TV.= More elimination and convienence for the DVD,xbox,ect users who are multiple inputs into monitor/Tv with s/vid, AV, component inputs.

ALSO:
I always program the 960 for ALL cust's. Heck that way a cust knows if they ever knock it of the input channel for sat feed (ie. ch 3 or video1). OR a storm comes and the pwr flashes (Not all tv's return to the same ch/input they left when reset over a power outage ect). Plus new cust who were on cbl just cant get the hang of it right off anyway. habit makes them get it off the "delivery input" way too much for me.. So thus the input is programmed ALWAYS . ( Plus this dont hurt either = since the DTV induced racket of a Backcharge, that call for a remote cust caused problem could cause US techs 100$ for something that "Ms Smith & little jimmy" did> that alone is enough to program the input button! sadly said truth btw)

I had a cust call just the other day and say >" i hear sound (hooked up SSsound amp) but i have no pic". > reply >"push the input button till ya see a picture mam like i told you". 
(wink)

Some tv's do act foolish w/ this remote though so this doesnt work for everybody But most.

Its handy for techs .. i know that much!

( i dont know how many of you guys knew this(960) but youd be suprised how many wanna be techs ive taught this too that have/had No clue).


----------



## madisn (Apr 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because on certain TV codes, that is how they programmed the remote.
> 
> The box goes into STANDBY Mode, which isn't a big deal. It will still record what you have scheduled.


This is news to me.... my box will not come out of standby mode to record scheduled programs in the to do list.

I have not tired it since the latest national update, but I know I missed several shows last fall due to this.

For example, the unit would not come out of standby to record "Prison Break" but if I came home in the middle of the show and brought the unit out of standby it would then start the recording, but would only record from the time that I woke up the unit. So if I came home at 8:30 I would only get a 30 minute recording (the last 30).

I NEVER EVER let my unit go into standby ...


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

The box doesn't need to 'come out of standby' to record anything. It should record while in standby just fine. Always has. Standby just turns off the video output, and, apparently, improves house keeping performance (which is very sad and shows the box is either woefully underpowered or badly designed...see the various Tivo good/R15 bad threads for more discussion.)

No one else has ever reported it not recording when in standby that I've seen here (at least, no more than it not recording when NOT in standby!)

I don't ever want to put my R15 in standby either.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mine when I first got it, wouldn't record if in standbye... Since then I never turned it off due to this reason, but people say it can record, so maybe it was fixed in an update.. Either way, I want my remote to work the way it's suppose to work.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> (In my case, my TV doesn't turn off when the remote is in DirecTV mode, I have no choice but to slide it over)


I would have to do that, too, and I don't like that. What I do before I turn my TV and R15 on (or off) is press the volume control button. Then, both the TV and R15 will turn on (or off). I don't particularlly like that, either. I just prefer to do that rather than use the slide switch.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I use a Harmony 686 remote, and with it the power state of all the devices involved can be managed pretty well. My r15 is programmed as "I always want to leave this device on."


----------



## Jim B (Feb 4, 2006)

Holy Cow :hurah: :hurah: .... I've spent the last months randomly searching for the right code to enter so that the remote would cycle my TV inputs. Nowhere to be found (JVC TV). I came up on this and BAM it worked. Can't say thanks enough..... One less remote to deal with..... Now, Any code suggestions for the Sony DVD/VCR combo I've got with the same problem....


----------



## JMarvin (Jul 10, 2006)

I just installed my R15 today, I used the codes that were on the screen in the set up to program the remote.

I was able to get the volume and input button to work fine while slide switch was in DTV position but could not get the TV power button to turn off my TV. It would turn the receiver off and on. I could only power off the TV with the slide switch in the TV position.

After reading this thread and not really finding an answer, but I did get a n idea..... I decided to try some of the codes that were in the book that came with the remote, as it had some different ones listed.

The next to the last one worked like a charm.........

All buttons are go. 

The funny thing about this is that I called DTV this afternoon (before I found this forum)to ask if they had an answer for me..... Nope... They concluded it must be a bad remote. So they are sending me another one at no charge..


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim B said:


> Holy Cow :hurah: :hurah: .... I've spent the last months randomly searching for the right code to enter so that the remote would cycle my TV inputs. Nowhere to be found (JVC TV). I came up on this and BAM it worked. Can't say thanks enough..... One less remote to deal with..... Now, Any code suggestions for the Sony DVD/VCR combo I've got with the same problem....


Try sony code 20864.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

madisn said:


> This is news to me.... my box will not come out of standby mode to record scheduled programs in the to do list. ...





ApK said:


> The box doesn't need to 'come out of standby' to record anything. It should record while in standby just fine...
> 
> No one else has ever reported it not recording when in standby that I've seen here (at least, no more than it not recording when NOT in standby!)





saleen351 said:


> Mine when I first got it, wouldn't record if in standbye... Since then I never turned it off due to this reason, but people say it can record, so maybe it was fixed in an update...


I can confirm, although I never posted regarding it, that there were a few instances many months ago when a scheduled recording did not start because the unit was in standby. Like I said, that was MONTHS ago. Now, I ALWAYS put my R15 into standby whenever I'm done watching TV. I haven't missed a scheduled recording in VERY long time.


----------



## Jim B (Feb 4, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Try sony code 20864.


Thanks Edmund! That covers enough functions so that I don't have to always get up and find the original remote!! Mankind (at least the males) continues to work hard at being lazy......

PS - Anyone know how to get that list of codes to which JMarvin referred? Maybe that is a better way to look at the problem than the onscreen prompts????


----------



## Jim B (Feb 4, 2006)

Jim B said:


> Thanks Edmund! That covers enough functions so that I don't have to always get up and find the original remote!! Mankind (at least the males) continues to work hard at being lazy......
> 
> PS - Anyone know how to get that list of codes to which JMarvin referred? Maybe that is a better way to look at the problem than the onscreen prompts????


NEVER MIND... FOUND IT ON THE DIRECTTV SITE..... THANKS ANYWAY!!


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Jim B said:


> Holy Cow :hurah: :hurah: .... I've spent the last months randomly searching for the right code to enter so that the remote would cycle my TV inputs. Nowhere to be found (JVC TV). I came up on this and BAM it worked. Can't say thanks enough..... One less remote to deal with..... Now, Any code suggestions for the Sony DVD/VCR combo I've got with the same problem....


 ---------
You ARE quite welcome.

If ya got a S-sound rec and prefer to listen to the SS ONLY (have tv internal speakers OFF WITH all SOUND DISTRIBUTION through SS speakers/amp).. You can also program the remote (Volume button) to operate the SS ONLY.

On mine at pwr up to watch = IN DTV mode i hit tv pwr ON, then Slide "slider" to AV-1,, hit MIDDLE PWR button(turns on SS rec), Slider "slider back to DTV mode.

Result= DTv white remote operates Volume of SS in co-existence with all other functions.(WHILE STAYING IN DTV MODE)

To do:
pick av1 or av2 > use on screen codes for SS rec. brand (PICK STEREO) and then your brand> slide slider to av mode(1 or 2) hold down mute/select, light blink twice> enter code. Test to see if turns off SS unit with middle remote pwr button. (repeat next code till it does)
When it does Repeat the hold down of mute and select till green light blinks twice.
Enter 993

Result> Total control .

Remem> center pwr button on remote is the pwr button to turn on the SS unit when "slider" is in AV1 or AV2 mode.

> the question of the DVD/Vcr combo > i dont recommend it due to very limited functions in comparison to factory functions. If ya a simplistic user though of that device maybe it wont drive ya crazy.. (chuckle)


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

D-Bamatech said:


> ---------
> You ARE quite welcome.
> 
> If ya got a S-sound rec and prefer to listen to the SS ONLY (have tv internal speakers OFF WITH all SOUND DISTRIBUTION through SS speakers/amp).. You can also program the remote (Volume button) to operate the SS ONLY.
> ...


Actually to set the vol lock:

1. av1 or av2 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT


----------



## madisn (Apr 26, 2006)

Perhaps I will set up a recording one afternoon for something I don't watch, and leave the unit in standby and see if it records....

Like I said, it was when I first got the unit that it wouldn't record in standby mode but that was many months ago..

The old saying 'fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice shame on me' - kept me from ever trying again!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Jim B said:


> Holy Cow :hurah: :hurah: .... I've spent the last months randomly searching for the right code to enter so that the remote would cycle my TV inputs. Nowhere to be found (JVC TV).


I was messing with the remote for my D11 last night. The code for the inputs is actually on the instruction screen for setting up the remotes. I think I had to scroll down to see it though.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Jim B said:


> NEVER MIND... FOUND IT ON THE DIRECTTV SITE..... THANKS ANYWAY!!


Where did you find that? Was it just the remotes user manual?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Where did you find that? Was it just the remotes user manual?


Yes, not the blue but the white one.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Yes, not the blue but the white one.


Thanks. I was looking for a code for my old Panasonic TV/VCR combo, but those list the same as the on screen ones. None of the TV codes work. Only one of the VCR codes work, and that only gives me power on/off. I was hoping for one that gave me volume.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

madisn said:


> Perhaps I will set up a recording one afternoon for something I don't watch, and leave the unit in standby and see if it records....


If that works for you, the next thing you should try, if your schedule permits, would be to sit down in front of your TV 1 or 2 minutes before a show that you want to record. Have the R15 already set to the channel you hope will record, then turn off the TV and put the R15 into standby. Turn the TV on using its own power button (you won't have any picture). Then, wait for the "little pink light" to come on. If it does not come on at the specified time, you can immediately bring the R15 out of standby, and press the "R" button.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> ...then turn off the TV and put the R15 into standby. Turn the TV on using its own power button...


Why not just leave the TV on?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Why not just leave the TV on?


Well, that was the idea, but if you put the R15 into standby using the "off" button, you will also turn the TV off*. The idea of having the TV being on was so it would not have to warm up. Mine takes about 15 seconds before there is anything on the screen.

*OK, sorry, I forgot about the "PWR" button (I never use it--whenever I'm done watching TV, I use the "Off" button to turn the TV off, and put the R15 into standby). Yes, you could use the PWR button to put the R15 into standby, and leave the TV on.

So, the way to do it, then, would be if you don't see the pink light come on about a second or two passed the time it should have come on**, press the "PWR" button to bring the R15 out of standby, and immediately press the "R" button (to start recording the show that apparently did not start as scheduled).

**I failed to mention it, but you will need a clock (I suppose that "clock" could be the display clock that is "in" your TV) that is synchronized to the R15 clock. I basically assume that the R15 clock is EXACTLY correct (heck, the satellite should be periodically updating it). I have a large numeral LED clock on top of my TV that I set using my "atomic clock" (which is probably within less than one second of the "exact time"). The LED clock keeps pretty good time, and I would not have to reset it if were not for power failures (and daylight savings time changes).


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Thanks. I was looking for a code for my old Panasonic TV/VCR combo, but those list the same as the on screen ones. None of the TV codes work. Only one of the VCR codes work, and that only gives me power on/off. I was hoping for one that gave me volume.


So program the Panasonic VCR code, 20162 to either Av1 or AV2, then to get the vol do the following:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Edmund said:


> So program the Panasonic VCR code, 20162 to either Av1 or AV2, then to get the vol do the following:
> 
> 1. av1 or av2
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


Thanks, but no joy. I get power & VCR functions but no volume.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Thanks, but no joy. I get power & VCR functions but no volume.


For the vol try code 21362 on either av1 or av2, then do the following:
First program any tv code to the TV device, then

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

If the code 21362 doesn't work, try code 21035 with above steps.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Edmund said:


> For the vol try code 21362 on either av1 or av2, then do the following:
> First program any tv code to the TV device, then
> 
> 1. av1 or av2
> ...


That did the trick! Thanks Edmund. :goodjob:


----------



## Jim B (Feb 4, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Where did you find that? Was it just the remotes user manual?


Sorry for the delayed response..... Yes, in the customer service area I believe. Just the instruction manual for the remote. It's got more info the the R15 instruction manual, and the info about that 960 code for the TV input button that BAMATECH mentioned is there too. Not really a gold mine that I found, just all the info in one pdf file....


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Jim B said:


> Sorry for the delayed response..... Yes, in the customer service area I believe. Just the instruction manual for the remote. It's got more info the the R15 instruction manual, and the info about that 960 code for the TV input button that BAMATECH mentioned is there too. Not really a gold mine that I found, just all the info in one pdf file....


Thanks anyway. My R15 manual didn't have any codes in it. That document only had the same Pasasonic codes as the on-screen menus. Edmund hooked me up though.


----------

